# CPU-Leistungsaufnahme (Verbrauch) Tabelle (AMD & Intel)



## maxx2003 (24. März 2005)

HI

Ich möchte gerne einen Überblick der CPUs und ihren Verbrauch.

THX


----------



## MoS (24. März 2005)

maxx2003 am 24.03.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Ich möchte gerne einen Überblick der CPUs und ihren Verbrauch.
> 
> THX


Meinst du sowas?


----------



## maxx2003 (25. März 2005)

MoS am 24.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 24.03.2005 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider nein.
Sorry, hab mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Ich meine den Watt Verbrauch.
Also z.B. CPU X bei 2 GHz = 60 Watt usw.

Grund:
Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein kleinen Office-Rechner bauen und der soll nicht so viel verbrauchen. Daher suche ich eine Liste, die Auskunft gibt, welche CPU was verbraucht.


----------



## Harlekin (25. März 2005)

maxx2003 am 25.03.2005 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 24.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein office-Rechner...
Also nur zum Surfen, Textverarbeitung, MP3 und evtl. noch DVD?
Da würde ich evtl zu nem VIA C3, nem AMD Geode greifen (ist natürlich ne recht exotische Wahl  )
Falls es doch etwas mehr sein sollte:
Intel PentiumD oder AMD Turion.
Aber Sempron und Celeron wären auch keine schlechte Wahl.

VIA C3 und Geode sind natürlich extreme "Sparwunder".
1. Beim Stromverbrauch und 2. bei der Leistung. Für die oben genannten Anwendungen sollte das aber ausreichen.

Pentium M/Celeron M bzw. AMD Turion sind da ein guter Kompromiss, was aber auch recht teuer erkeuft werden muss. Zumindest bei den Centrino CPUs, die ja einen speziellen Sockel benötigen.
Wie es mit dem Turion aussieht, kann ich jetzt noch net sagen.
Aber Pentium M und Turion bewegen sich beide so um die 30Watt.

Sempron und Celeron sind halt die klassischen Office-CPUs.
Wieviel die Verbrauchen weiß ich net. Aber mir wäre ein C3 oder Geode lieber.


Kleine Zusammenfassungaus der aktuellen C'T zu einem Geode PC:
"Geode NX DB1500 CPU (1500@6W/1GHz) mit Referanzboard von Sisfür 600€, max. 1Gig RAM, integrierte Graka mit MPEG2-Decoder, 6-Kanal Audio, SATA, 10/100Mbit, ein PCI-Slot. Spätere Produkte billiger (Bsp.: mit abgespecktem Windows (was auch immer das dann ist), Tastatur, Maus, Software Paket für 185$)."

Edit: Ich denke am Namen der Geode CPU kann man gut erkennen, das der ein GHz Prozessor nur 6Watt verbraucht.


----------



## MoS (25. März 2005)

maxx2003 am 25.03.2005 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 24.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke das hier ist das richtige


----------



## mb2704 (25. März 2005)

Harlekin am 25.03.2005 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel PentiumD oder AMD Turion.




    

Pentium D!? Dir ist klar, dass die Pentium D die kommenden Dual Core-Prozessoren von Intel sind?

Achja, Turion passt auf den Sockel 754, allerdings ist der bestimmt auch nicht soo günstig.

@Topic: Ich würde da zu nem kleinen Intel Celeron oder AMD Sempron raten.


----------



## maxx2003 (25. März 2005)

MoS am 25.03.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das hier ist das richtige


Genau, so was habe ich gesucht.
Vielen Dank für den Link.  

ps: Dann kann ich meinen C3 irgendwann verkaufen.


MfG maxx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2005)

mb2704 am 25.03.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 25.03.2005 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


celeron verbraucht kaum weniger, als n vollwertiger p4, hat aber ein extrem mieses p/l verhältniss.
meine favoriten wären -je nach tatsächlichen leistungsbedarf- c3, pIII oder pentium mobile
die genauen tdps von intelprozessoren gibts übrigens auch im intelspecfinder (link grad nicht griffbereit, da nicht zu hause. aber irgendwo müsste noch der p4-übertackten thread rumschwirren, da hatte ich ihn gepostet)


----------



## Harlekin (25. März 2005)

mb2704 am 25.03.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 25.03.2005 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ähhh... ja.... öhm....   
Da habe ich wohl den Pentium D mit dem M verwechselt...


----------



## struy (25. März 2005)

MoS am 25.03.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das hier ist das richtige


Interessante Liste, aber was mich doch etwas sehr erstaunt: Warum verbraucht der langsamste Pentium4(Williamette) 65W, der ja afaik kaum schneller war als die schnellsten damals erhältlichen PentiumIIIs, so verdammt viel Strom, also 65W im Vergleich zum max 37.5W der Petium3?
Das ganze kommt mir irgendwie etwas komisch vor  Warum kann man den Pentium3 nicht einfach höher takten, bei dieser recht geringen Verlustleistung?


----------



## Freaky22 (25. März 2005)

struy am 25.03.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 25.03.2005 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also es gab da ne Designumstellung bei Intel damit man au 6 GHz kommt. das war mit dem PIII nich möglich da hatte der 1.13 GHz ja schon Probleme zu laufen... die waren schon sehr fehlerhaft das Design der CPU macht das einfach nicht mit. Aber du kannst den Pentium M als weiterentwicklung des PIII betrachten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2005)

struy am 25.03.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 25.03.2005 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr gute frage...
der pIII hatte ne deutlich komplexere architektur, wurde deswegen auch schneller instabil als der pIV mit netburst konzept, der u.a. eine pipeline weniger hatte, etc.
trotzdem war der pIII bei gleicher verlustleistung deutlich leistungsfähiger als der pIV und ettliche ocer haben gezeigt, dass er noch ordentlich potential besitzt.
warum intel trotzdem den p4 rausgebracht hat, ist eigentlichen niemanden so richtig klar, warum der soviel hitze produziert, auch nicht. fakt ist aber, dass der 1,8er (oder wars der 2,0er? k.a.) bis zum erscheinen des prescotts der heißeste pentium blieb...
einziger sichtbarer sinn waren marketingfreundliche hohe ghz zahlen, aber gebracht haben die auch nicht soviel...
aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass der williamette eigentlich der erste prozessor war, bei dem verlustleistung zu nem thema wurde, vielleicht hat auch schlichtweg niemand drüber nachgedacht, solange man noch nen passenden kühler in peto hatte.


----------



## Dexter (27. März 2005)

maxx2003 am 25.03.2005 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 24.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehe ich was anderes?  

Beispiel: 
Xp2700+ (Barton FSB333)
Idle: 33,4Watt
Last: 47,7Watt

Es wird doch die Verlustleistung angezeigt, auch wenn ich die Werte etwas merkwürdig finde.


----------

